# new rims and tires



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have a question about it. i went to local rim shop (best one in town) and he said the goat(05) will be able to get 245x40x18 tires with the 8.5 rims and i think he said 42mm back space on all 4 shoes. is this about rigth or is he trying to just sell some wheels. btw he said i would not have to roll fenders. i need feed back plz. i am to order today. the rim is by adr


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't see a problem with those fitting. You say the shop is the best in town so why not go with them. If the wheels and tires come in and don't fit, they'll just have to take them back. You're getting them based on their recommendations... right?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes iam and will have them put in writting that i wilarty: l not have to roll


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

any one else:cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I saw a 2006 GTO with 27540ZR19 Nitto Extremes plus 19 x ? PIAA wheels out back. Offset unknown, too -- as the dealer did everything and this guy just wrote a check.

The fenders were not rolled and the owner swore the only time he rubbed anything was when his two teenage kids were in the back. Wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wow. well i pull the triger yesterday and got the ADR 5 stars with studs in chorme 18x8.5 all around wrapped in toyo proxes t1-r's :willy: will have them put on today or tomorrow and take pics this weekend and post. if i no how:cheers


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, we need pics. I need new wheels.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Congrats EEZ!!!arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx a bunch:cheers


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm still REALLY interested in how these fit and if there are any strut or fender rub problems. I'm strongly considering ADR 17 x 8.5 with the stock 245/45 tires... if i can verify they'll fit w/ no issues.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

What is the size of the stock rims? 17x?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> I'm still REALLY interested in how these fit and if there are any strut or fender rub problems. I'm strongly considering ADR 17 x 8.5 with the stock 245/45 tires... if i can verify they'll fit w/ no issues.


no fender rub that i can tell. i cut the wheel hard to the left and hard to the right and no scrubing there. i have to wait and get some folks in the back seat to see if any rubbing there. so far no problems:cheers hope this help ya


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Stock 17's are 17 x 8" w/ 48mm offset. The ADR 17 x 8.5" rims have 40mm offset. This puts the the wheels/tires 1.65mm farther AWAY from the strut/wheel well and 14.35mm CLOSER to the outside/fender lip.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ok i have the pic of what the rim look like click here http://www.adrwheels.com/wheels/?sfID1=12&sfID2=206 and its a 38mm off set is what they tell me. is that good or bad?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Well 38mm means the wheels are farther away from the struts and inner wheel well and closer to the fender lip. If you're not rubbing on the outer fender lip then it seems this wheel size / offset combination will work well. Any pics of them on the car? What tires and size tires are you using?

THANKS FOR KEEPING US UPDATED!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Well 38mm means the wheels are farther away from the struts and inner wheel well and closer to the fender lip. If you're not rubbing on the outer fender lip then it seems this wheel size / offset combination will work well. Any pics of them on the car? What tires and size tires are you using?
> 
> THANKS FOR KEEPING US UPDATED!


will get pic this weekend(but rain is expected) my tires are 245/40/18 on Toyo Proxes T1-R


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm guessing the lower offset is what allows you to use a 245 width on an 18" wheel. The stock 18" wheels use a 235 width to minimize rub. This is all very good news since ADR offers some great looking low cost chrome wheels. I'm looking at 17" or 18" ADR M Classics in chrome. The 17"s are a 40mm offset putting them slightly closer to the struts/inner wheel well than the 18"s but still farther away than stock. I'll probably go w/ 17"s since my stock tires only have about 800 miles on them (replaced by dealership as part of the certified used car program).


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

While we are on the tire wheel subject what is the widest tire that the goat can fit under the rear with 17 and 18 I know the thread pattern is 5x120 but I was thinking maybe 18's out back and 17 up front or do you guys think that I should get one rim size I just want some nice meaty tires in the back.


----------

